
Tatsuo Horiuchi is painting pictures on PC with MS EXCEL - donbox
http://pasokonga.com/index.htm
======
donbox
For excel art drawing instructions by T.Hiriuchi, see
[http://pasokonga.com/KakikataPageAA.htm](http://pasokonga.com/KakikataPageAA.htm)

